# ~Mario Kart Wii~



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 31, 2008)

This is a thread based on the same idea as the "Super Smash Bros Brawl" Thread, to provide and collect all our codes and to play and discuss together. Also I hope this gets stickied too :3

FRIENDCODES:

*Kuekuatsheu- **3008-6983-8684*(9999 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
*Silibus - 2277-7217-8080*
*Yoshistar - 1118-2913-4429*(Golden wheel, ~8100 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
*Keybearer - 4897-6073-6939*(~7700 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*CaptainCool - 2964-8854-8206*
*SirRob - 1032-5369-9112*(6264)
*Krystallwolvelt - **3351-4859-2595
LeoPhantera - **2535-3773-6430
Aetherebus - 3695-9856-9602*​


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome a MK wii thread can you please add my code to the list you already have mine anyway.

I'll be on MK wii maybe tomorrow or the day after cause right now I'm playing Secret of mana on Virtual console.

I always use wii wheels and bikes, I mostly play as Bowser Jr, koopa trooper and funky kong.... I don't mind playing 2 player online matches sometimes but I prefer 4 players or more cause 2 players can be unfair when another player unluckly gets a thundercloud and has no chance in winning also rainbow road is to easy nintendo needs to make it snes style.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah I can, but I don't have access to my Wii right now... most likely next year ;D


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 31, 2008)

Haha, sweet!  ^_^

I've added Cheese's and Silibus's codes.  And yes, the more people racing at once the better.

I've gotten a bit better since our last set of races, Cheese.  XP  I kept on using the Classic Dragster that time, but I got the hang of other vehicles as well.

I usually use Funky Kong, Bowser, myself (Mii), and Jesus (Mii) just because.  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 31, 2008)

cool :3

maybe I could add rating and stars to the names

Mach Bike/Bowser Bike/Bullet Bike are still the best vehicles in the game D:
I never use Mii's they're destroying the Mario feeling ._.
I mostly use Daisy, Rosalina and Toad


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh my god Daisy.... I can't stand her in the Mario Kart games!  XD  Mind you, I mean that in a good way.  She just gets overexcited easily.

I could never get the hang of bikes.  I'd do a wheelie to zoom by someone, then I'd get bumped... causing me to slow down immediately.

I have a two-star rank (not like it matters; I still suck XD), and a golden wheel (94% wheel usage last time I checked).


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 31, 2008)

Yoshistar said:


> Oh my god Daisy.... I can't stand her in the Mario Kart games!  XD  Mind you, I mean that in a good way.  She just gets overexcited easily.
> 
> I could never get the hang of bikes.  I'd do a wheelie to zoom by someone, then I'd get bumped... causing me to slow down immediately.
> 
> I have a two-star rank (not like it matters; I still suck XD), and a golden wheel (94% wheel usage last time I checked).


I know what you mean xD

HAI AHM DAISY!!!1 *very high pitch* WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

okay I'll add it to you name


----------



## Keybearer (Dec 31, 2008)

4897-6073-6939 is my code. I've got a 1 star rating (and nearing a 2 star) and my rating is around 7700, its been a while since i've played so i'm not 100% on that.

I usually play as Baby Mario, Dry Bone, Toadette, Bowser JR or the Mii (which atm is The Stig XD). Never use bikes and tend to stick with the basic kart.
Lemme me if you add me, 'k?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 31, 2008)

updated


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 31, 2008)

2964 8854 8206
i rarely play it and i have almost nothing unlocked XD
but playing with friends and online with random ppl was always fun^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 31, 2008)

added


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 1, 2009)

push
it was nearly on page 2!


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 1, 2009)

There's a rather interesting tournament going on right now.  Though it's basically a backwards time trial of Toad's Factory.

I've gone ahead and added all the codes listed while I was at it.  ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 1, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> There's a rather interesting tournament going on right now.  Though it's basically a backwards time trial of Toad's Factory.
> 
> I've gone ahead and added all the codes listed while I was at it.  ^^


cool, Toad's Factory is my fav. track, I need to try that out


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 1, 2009)

Aw jeez, I was looking over the time trial times on Wi-fi... Cheese, did you ever notice this one?  XD

View attachment 7271
(I know my Friend List is a little empty at the moment... ._.)

That's too scary to be a coincidence... but alas...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 1, 2009)

xD that's awesome D:


----------



## SirRob (Jan 3, 2009)

1032-5369-9112. Got it for Christmas.
I use Toad, and my current rating is 6264.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 4, 2009)

is someone up for some races? :3


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 4, 2009)

I _have_ been itching to race with friends... ^^;  I'll join!

Solo or Worldwide race?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 4, 2009)

worldwide, preferably

I'll join you then


Edit: I'm adding Keybearer and SirRob while I'm at it


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 4, 2009)

okay I'm done for now, got my goal I set for today :3 I'm again OVER NINETHOUSAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!!!!!1111






I hate getting blue shells in the last lap xD


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 4, 2009)

^LMAO I know how you feel.  My victories weren't just!  D:

Nevertheless, great races Cheese!  ^^

Holy mother of Wario... (*shudders*) Wario's Gold Mine was hectic!  X__x  And right after you left, Toad's Factory was chosen.  Ironic, huh?  =/

Oh, and make that ~8100 for me.  I lost 200-ish points on that last race.  ;___;


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 4, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> ^LMAO I know how you feel.  My victories weren't just!  D:
> 
> Nevertheless, great races Cheese!  ^^
> 
> ...


oh darn... ;~;

yeah I don't like Wario's Goldmine, also Grumble Volcano... :\

I'll fix it then :<


----------



## Keybearer (Jan 4, 2009)

...Just so i know, who's added me? I'm terrible at keeping track of anything ._.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 4, 2009)

I added everyone so far, including you. :3

Edit: Sorry guys, I won't be able to play Mario Kart Wii for a while.

A long while.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 8, 2009)

push


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 9, 2009)

lolmariokart


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm going online for a little bit, if anyone would like to join.  At least this won't lag as much as Brawl... *gulp* iHope...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

hey!

I wanna race :3

worldwide?

Edit: I had once my country desplayed behind my name, but it suddenly disappeared
how do I turn it on again?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I hate getting blue shells in the last lap xD



It's actually possible to avoid the Blue Spiny Shell, but you need a mushroom and perfect timing. I've actually done it once. Use the mushroom a split-second before the Shell explodes, and you'll outrun the explosion.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> It's actually possible to avoid the Blue Spiny Shell, but you need a mushroom and perfect timing. I've actually done it once. Use the mushroom a split-second before the Shell explodes, and you'll outrun the explosion.


how big is the chance of getting a mushroom on the first place and have it ready when a blue shell comes?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> how big is the chance of getting a mushroom on the first place and have it ready when a blue shell comes?



Not very. Being in first place, you tend to get defensive weapons, not offensive (Green Shells, Bananas, etc instead of Mushrooms or Stars or whatever)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Not very. Being in first place, you tend to get defensive weapons, not offensive (Green Shells, Bananas, etc instead of Mushrooms or Stars or whatever)


I know that <_<

omg, on my last race after you've left Yosh I went FLARGHGAGHFLBLARGH
that lucky fucker won with ONE... FUCKING... ITEM! I was placed first through the whole race, then he hit me with a red shell and won -.-
just before the finish


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I know that <_<
> 
> omg, on my last race after you've left Yosh I went FLARGHGAGHFLBLARGH
> that lucky fucker won with ONE... FUCKING... ITEM! I was placed first through the whole race, then he hit me with a red shell and won -.-
> just before the finish



That's one reason why I hate MKWii...AI cheats so bad.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> That's one reason why I hate MKWii...AI cheats so bad.


it was a human player on WFC...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> it was a human player on WFC...



Oh. ^_^U


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> hey!
> 
> I wanna race :3
> 
> ...


Wow, Luigi is so gay...


----------



## Keybearer (Jan 10, 2009)

Just sayin' i've added everybody who's on the first post =3 and i'll be on MK for a little while if you want to join me.


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 10, 2009)

^I tried joining you, but I couldn't.  You were in a Regional race.  :l


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Wow, Luigi is so gay...


D:

I take it as a compliment 

I'm up for some races/brawls, just need some sugar


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 10, 2009)

^I'm up for a race, if you're willing to wait a few minutes.  I'm eating a late lunch... XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 10, 2009)

Yoshistar said:


> ^I'm up for a race, if you're willing to wait a few minutes.  I'm eating a late lunch... XD


heh sorry Yosh, while I was downstairs in the kitchen, I made a promise to my mum to watch a TV-show with her in 10 minutes 

so I have to pass, sadly

I'm up later, I'll post from my Wii

Edit: LOL, now I remember, when we raced earlier, I read "Getting ready to ra*p*e" instead of "Getting ready to ra*c*e" xD


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 10, 2009)

That's alright, no worries.  ^^  I've literally got all day.

And ROFL!  XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 11, 2009)

updated

I'm up for some races now....


----------



## LunArFoX (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh Yeah, Your luck in this game *sucks*.

Really, I always start somewhere in 10nth place.. but still end up first in the last few seconds.. hmm..


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2009)

I can play this game again, yay. If anyone's up for a match, I'm willing to play.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 24, 2009)

oh yeah, I'm up in about 30-45 minutes, if you wanna wait :<


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> oh yeah, I'm up in about 30-45 minutes, if you wanna wait :<


I can wait, but you'll probably beat me ten times before I finish one lap. x_x


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 24, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I can wait, but you'll probably beat me ten times before I finish one lap. x_x


heh, we'll see, I haven't touched it in months 

I'll let you know when I'm getting online

probably in 15-20 min now


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 24, 2009)

okay I'm on in 2 min :3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2009)

Good game.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 24, 2009)

lol yeah, that last one was the perfect example for how unfair the game can be, that was so hilarious... for me xD

heh well, you're still better in Brawl than me


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> lol yeah, that last one was the perfect example for how unfair the game can be, that was so hilarious... for me xD
> 
> heh well, you're still better in Brawl than me


You know you're better than me at Brawl now. Saying something like that just makes me feel worse.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't really say...

well, sorry, it wasn't my intention to make you feel worse, I was just referring to last time we fought


----------



## LeoPanthera (Mar 29, 2009)

My friend code is: 2535-3773-6430

Would anyone be interested in regular, say, weekly Mario Kart Wii online games?


----------



## Yoshistar (Mar 29, 2009)

^Anytime except Tuesdays and Thursdays is fine by me.  ^^

Well, I got my Wii back today; unfortunately, the day _after_ I let my friend borrow Brawl.  I got Mario Kart Wii, though, so I'll be dropping by more often.  ^_^

If anyone wants to race, feel free to shout out!


----------



## LeoPanthera (Apr 4, 2009)

OK, I am officially declaring today (Sat 4 April) to be a Mario Kart Wii day.

If you want to play any time today, please join #mariokart on FurNet IRC!

FurNet servers:
http://www.furnet.org/index.php?page=Servers

See you there!


----------



## LeoPanthera (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I'm done for the day, but feel free to carry on without me. I propose we keep #mariokart as the "standard" channel for organising impromptu games.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 3, 2009)

*phoenix dawn*

I'm more often on MKW lately


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 4, 2009)

Necro'd thread! Run for you lives!


----------



## Lukar (Aug 9, 2009)

I rented MKW tonight, and I'll post my Friend Code soon... If I can ever get the damn Wi-Fi running again. D:


----------



## EdgeMaster (Sep 6, 2009)

WHO WANA RACE XD

Friend Code = 2233-9475-1959


----------



## Aetherebus (Oct 25, 2009)

I hate to say it, but this thread seems pretty dead. Still, I guess there's no hurt in posting my FC. 
FC: 3695-9856-9602 VR: 5088 Only because I'm using a new license. I generally hover just above the 9000 range. Still, I'm not all that great, just average. My luck fluctuates like mad!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 25, 2009)

Aetherebus said:


> I hate to say it, but this thread seems pretty dead. Still, I guess there's no hurt in posting my FC.
> FC: 3695-9856-9602 VR: 5088 Only because I'm using a new license. I generally hover just above the 9000 range. Still, I'm not all that great, just average. My luck fluctuates like mad!



Necro thread....RUN!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Necro'd thread! Run for you lives!





Ty Vulpine said:


> Necro thread....RUN!


At least try to be original.
Well, he actually searched for a similar topic, before posting.

Well, I have a new code, so I took the chance and edited it.
I'm only online on weekends.


----------

